# Dog on dog posession agression



## Lisa Shannon (Jan 1, 2011)

I have an 18 month old Akita that was raised with an older Cairn Terrier. They had no issues with posession agression. As my Akita is getting older she is developing a "this is mine" mentality. At the dog park, she thinks the water bowl is hers. She will sometimes challenge if another dog wants to drink while she is drinking. When other dogs visit the house, she is posessiive of her toys. 

I have done all I can to socialize my Akita (this is my third one). She is around other dogs and people often. Also does weekly traing at a training facility, and I work with her during the week. I am about to get another puppy, and want to get a handle on this. Any suggestions?

Lisa


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

It's natural for dogs to want to guard resources and it's slightly more common with bitches.
In the case of visiting dogs - take the toys away, they are yours not hers. In the case of the dog park bowl, use your own bowl and don't allow other dogs near when she is drinking.

You haven't mentioned if there are 'issues' within your pack but if not - it isn't worth worrying about. You could make matters a hundred times worse by trying to fix it - this is a problem that is far 'easier' to manage.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

This is one of the reasons we do not allow our dogs "toys" except when WE bring them out to play. If a dog becomes fixated on the toy then it goes away. I do agree with Tanith in so far as where your at with the dog. When we feed our dogs there is a routine which is: Offering the food in the bowl but first making the dog focus and go to the bowl only when directed. Seems like a little thing in the grand scheme of things but it reinforces the structure of the pack. You get into the dogs head where you need to be by having a 100% control of the dogs needs.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

This is one of the reasons we do not allow our dogs "toys" except when WE bring them out to play. If a dog becomes fixated on the toy then it goes away. I do agree with Tanith in so far as where your at with the dog. When we feed our dogs there is a routine which is: Offering the food in the bowl but first making the dog focus and go to the bowl only when directed. Seems like a little thing in the grand scheme of things but it reinforces the structure of the pack. You get into the dogs head where you need to be by having a 100% control of the dogs needs.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry Lisa just read your introduction thread didn't realise you only had one dog at the moment, so I didn't fully understand your problem - I'm blaming it on my painkillers.

With a posessive dog and a puppy - again you control the toys and you have to stop puppy bothering the adult while eating or drinking - that's your job. You will often find that they will not be posessive with their own pack once they get used to them but be prepared.

One good tip I have found is to thread a rope with a knot through a kong (you will need two), stuff the kongs and you can tie them to furniture at opposite ends of the room... so both dogs can have a treat / get engrossed but neither dog can posess both toys etc. But again you have to supervise.

My two males are fed at the same time but at opposite ends of the kitchen. I stand in the middle because the greyhound hasn't learnt to respect the GSDs space yet - it's my job to dictate who goes where. My GSD will not tolerate an adult dog near his food (but will allow puppies, cats or humans). Point is by me controlling the situation he is not allowed to be posessive about it - there are no fights or challenges.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tanith Wheeler said:


> Sorry Lisa just read your introduction thread didn't realise you only had one dog at the moment, so I didn't fully understand your problem - I'm blaming it on my painkillers.
> 
> With a posessive dog and a puppy - again you control the toys and you have to stop puppy bothering the adult while eating or drinking - that's your job. You will often find that they will not be posessive with their own pack once they get used to them but be prepared.
> 
> ...


Damn painkillers I hate when that happens.....:| LOL 

That is some spiffy idea ya got there with the kongs. Might have to steal that one from ya lol


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Tanith Wheeler said:


> One good tip I have found is to thread a rope with a knot through a kong (you will need two), stuff the kongs and you can tie them to furniture at opposite ends of the room... so both dogs can have a treat / get engrossed but neither dog can posess both toys etc. But again you have to supervise.


I dunno.. that sounds to me like it could go very wrong very fast with the wrong dog especially if they have already exhibited resource guarding with other dogs. The fact they can't "steal" the toy but keep trying could build a lot of frustration fast which would over boil. I don't think the dog would necessary get the human concept of we both can't have it so we'll just have to learn to share. The dog likely won't even get the concept that the toy is tied up and not under the control of the other dog. The dog might decide to just give up the fight and learn to be content, but the dog could just as easily learn to associate that frustration with the presence of the other dog. I know you said with supervision, but even then I think in the wrong dog this could actually further cultivate any desire to posses and take away the object even if a fight doesn't break out. The next time they are given the opportunity or create one to grab a toy that isn't tied up, they would have that much more reason not to let this one get away because they have already learned that it will be impossible to take it away once the other dog grabs it. 

Lisa, you have an Akita, they are notorious for dog aggression and guarding issues. She is also 18 months old, she is just reaching maturity and most often this is where the dog's true adult nature begins to show. Is the Cairn still around and are they still ok together for sharing toys or was the Cairn only around when she was younger and had no desire to be possessive with any dog? I wouldn't use that as any indication of how she will be or should be with strange dogs or ones that are not a part of her pack. 

My Corso is perfectly fine with my other dog when it comes to eating dinner, but if another dog tries to come any where within 15' of him when his food bowl is down, doesn't matter how well he's known that visiting dog, the snarling monster comes out and there is no mercy from him if the "intruder" doesn't back off. 

Your Akita *may* do fine with the pup if she accepts it eventually as part of the pack, certainly won't happen over night and I would be very careful at trusting her with a young pup. She may also never be ok with sharing certain things with the other dog and you should be prepared for the possibility of having to manage them. Also as it's been mentioned, there should be no toys out when other dogs come to visit, that's only giving her the opportunity to rehearse the unwanted behaviour. I would also manage her around the water bowl at the park, block her access to the community bowl and give her water yourself away from the other dogs.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

> dunno.. that sounds to me like it could go very wrong very fast with the wrong dog especially if they have already exhibited resource guarding with other dogs. The fact they can't "steal" the toy but keep trying could build a lot of frustration fast which would over boil. I don't think the dog would necessary get the human concept of we both can't have it so we'll just have to learn to share.


I understand your concern but it's more a way of giving a treat (rather than toy) while ensuring that neither dog goes and grabs both, also that there is a respectful distance between them. There has to be several feet between them - you are there to stop any issues, dog 1 gets up looks at dog 2 and you tell dog 1 to go back to it's place or whatever you want to avoid conflict.

It's like placing dogs in seperate crates with bones albeit without bars. When kongs are unstuffed remove - rope should only be a foot or so long. The problem with guarding is generally exacerbated by proximity, keep the distance you avoid the problem.

It's an idea I developed for a clients dog years ago - works pretty well and I've used it a number of times since.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

sounds like a bad idea to me too. just sayin...play it by ear, get help if needed...IRL...


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Tanith Wheeler said:


> ..also that there is a respectful distance between them. There has to be several feet between them
> 
> ..rope should only be a foot or so long.


Now you're confusing me. Are the dogs a few feet apart or only a foot or two apart? 

You're technically only teaching the dogs to lie down calmly on their mats while enjoying their own separate toys in your presence. They're not learning to share a toy or to give up the possession of that toy to another dog, they're learning to stay in place while being lured in place with a toy/food while in the presence of another dog with another toy. 

I don't see why you would need to use the rope to accomplish that. Just have both dogs on leash with their own toys and reward them with treats, gradually decrease the distance between the dogs. Simple desensitizing. Having the toys on a rope only takes away your flexibility to adjust the scenario in case you have misjudged the dogs' proximity thresholds.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

Ah I see why you're getting confused now, I mean - Two seperate stuffed kongs, each on a seperate rope. So dogs are far apart enough to feel safe and short ropes encourage them to settle down.

And the whole point is to lie down with their own item and ignore the other dog. This would never teach a dog to share. It's more of a management exersise than a learning one.

Having dogs on leash would require tying them up or two handlers.


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Lisa Shannon said:


> I have an 18 month old Akita that was raised with an older Cairn Terrier. They had no issues with posession agression. As my Akita is getting older she is developing a "this is mine" mentality. At the dog park, she thinks the water bowl is hers. She will sometimes challenge if another dog wants to drink while she is drinking. When other dogs visit the house, she is posessiive of her toys.
> 
> I have done all I can to socialize my Akita (this is my third one). She is around other dogs and people often. Also does weekly traing at a training facility, and I work with her during the week. I am about to get another puppy, and want to get a handle on this. Any suggestions?
> 
> Lisa


Wow...an Akita and a terrier! 
I've seen akitas hold off on possession guarding until they start to come into their own; usually around 18 months to 2 1/2 years of age. The type of possession can be a thing, food, a place, their personal space or the family. 

Terriers can be dominant or passive dominant with place, food, things, personal space. 

Although socialization *can* neutralize certain behaviors, it can also lead to dogs practicing, control on others-what works and pushing the envelope. 

Acceptable boundaries is determined by the leader and they are striving for leadership. In my pack it's not left up to the dogs to make these choices because I am the leader and I will determine the rules. If the dogs have developed to much animosity between them or things become to dicey, then seperation management becomes the next step into the lifestyle. 

Not all dogs can live together. 

Removing all valued objects from the common environment may be the only necessary intervention required. But this also may be a sign of more situations to come.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Lisa Shannon said:


> I have an 18 month old Akita that was raised with an older Cairn Terrier. They had no issues with posession agression. As my Akita is getting older she is developing a "this is mine" mentality. At the dog park, she thinks the water bowl is hers. She will sometimes challenge if another dog wants to drink while she is drinking. When other dogs visit the house, she is posessiive of her toys.
> 
> I have done all I can to socialize my Akita (this is my third one). She is around other dogs and people often. Also does weekly traing at a training facility, and I work with her during the week. I am about to get another puppy, and want to get a handle on this. Any suggestions?
> 
> Lisa


Why are you bringing an Akita to a dog park? ](*,)


----------

